# My work truck



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Tell me what you think.


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

Very Nice! I'm diggin' the wrap!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Professional


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Love it!

p.s. What's with the bull bars on the front? Lotsa moose in Brooklyn or just crazy cabbies?


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> Love it!
> 
> p.s. What's with the bull bars on the front? Lotsa moose in Brooklyn or just crazy cabbies?


Haha my coworker actually got into an accident with his sprinter and the bars took the brunt so they aren't so bad


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Haha my coworker actually got into an accident with his sprinter and the bars took the brunt so they aren't so bad


Thought only Texas trucks have those front bar..


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Thought only Texas trucks have those front bar..


Yea I dunno y my boss put them on


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks great:yes::yes:


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I like it!!


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Looks great:yes::yes:


Thanks man


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

vinpadalino said:


> I like it!!


Thanks bud


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

vinpadalino said:


> I like it!!


Me too !


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Great truck..... :thumbsup:.....You can stand up in the back, whereas in a regular van, you can't stand up straight.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Great truck..... :thumbsup:.....You can stand up in the back, whereas in a regular van, you can't stand up straight.


LOL dude I'm 5"9 roughly and I just make it..ill post pics soon of the back of the truck with our shelving system from hackney


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Is that a diesel?

Looks very nice btw

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Is that a diesel?
> 
> Looks very nice btw
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Thank you and yes it is


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

sweet sports car man !


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

pilot light said:


> sweet sports car man !


Haha


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> Love it!
> 
> p.s. What's with the bull bars on the front? Lotsa moose in Brooklyn or just crazy cabbies?


Where he is from those are called Ghetto Bars...

This way he can drive right through those ghetto tugs if he has too


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Where he is from those are called Ghetto Bars...
> 
> This way he can drive right through those ghetto tugs if he has too


Lmao I was going to say that but bite my tongue lololol


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

joeypipes 23 said:


> lol dude i'm 5"9 roughly and i just make it..ill post pics soon of the back of the truck with our shelving system from hackney


 
please post pics!!!


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

As I promised, I try to keep it as neat as possible....but I have a heck of a lot of stuff lol


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> As I promised, I try to keep it as neat as possible....but I have a heck of a lot of stuff lol
> 
> View attachment 16376


 
Let me ask you this, did the Hackney shelving units come with the truck or did you add it after the purchase?? cause i was under the impression the only way you can get the hackney shelving system is to purchase the Hackney box


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Let me ask you this, did the Hackney shelving units come with the truck or did you add it after the purchase?? cause i was under the impression the only way you can get the hackney shelving system is to purchase the Hackney box


We ordered it from them and they delivered it to our shop. We assembled and installed


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> We ordered it from them and they delivered it to our shop. We assembled and installed


 
That makes a lot of sense then. Do you mind telling us how much it cost you:thumbup:


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

130 PLUMBER said:


> That makes a lot of sense then. Do you mind telling us how much it cost you:thumbup:


Oh man atleast a grand I'm not sure


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Oh man atleast a grand I'm not sure


 
Thanks


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Thanks


Ive been riding around for 5yrs with this truck and must admit the system hasnt given me any issues..
Well made


----------



## switch045 (Jan 25, 2012)

its a van not a truck lol looks nice, 1906? holy crap


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

switch045 said:


> its a van not a truck lol looks nice, 1906? holy crap


Ha when you tower over everything but a tractor trailer you feel like your in a truck but yes your right van


----------

